# Doordash delivery driver slurps it!



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

https://fox40.com/2019/03/27/video-...s-milkshake-before-giving-it-to-stockton-boy/don't lie..8>).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ewwwwww. Ick. Blech. Yuck.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

People think that when gig workers are underpaid it only affects the workers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

One look at his gut and I knew he wasn't someone I'd trust with my food, drink, or luggage.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

A *food taster* is a person who ingests food that was prepared for someone else, to confirm it is safe to eat.

In ancient Rome, the duty was often given to a slave (termed the _praegustator_).

*from wikipedia


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

if everyone tipped & these "companies" paid legal wages almost none of these things would happen.

not paid for the delivery cant afford to eat so snack on the deliveries, not paid on the human ride cant afford the tires or brakes cuz gas & cellphone comes first....

it rolls down hill
eventually people will stop signing up for these scams

never did eats or food delivery but im sure after the first day of half the people not tipping im digging into a few fries each trip myself


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You're telling me this guy only ordered a milkshake ? AND when it was delivered he didn't notice that not only was the straw bare but it also had milkshake inside the top of the straw ?

Yeah, right.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"They just need proper training..." --- really? A GROWN man needs to be trained not to suck on another person's food??

What that creepy pervert needs is a proper whipping. -o:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rakos said:


> https://fox40.com/2019/03/27/video-...s-milkshake-before-giving-it-to-stockton-boy/don't lie..8>).


Who wouldn't be suspicious seeing the straw IN the shake, and milkshake IN the straw?

EDIT: I'm not the first to think this was weird. It's a good reason to carry extra straws. And wouldn't you do this in your car, blocks away?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IGotDrive said:


> People think that when gig workers are underpaid it only affects the workers.


LOL !

" Trickle Down Effect ".

( Like a Strangers SALIVA, down a Straw !)



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who wouldn't be suspicious seeing the straw IN the shake, and milkshake IN the straw?
> 
> EDIT: I'm not the first to think this was weird. It's a good reason to carry extra straws. And wouldn't you do this in your car, blocks away?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Eats is a huge scam first, you have people delivering with proper safety classes. I worked in restaurants for many years, you can make someone sick very quickly with mishandled delivery food without proper warmers. some restaurants have sushi delivered which is even more dangerous


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

2020KING said:


> never did eats or food delivery but im sure after the first day of half the people not tipping im digging into a few fries each trip myself


I'll get red arrows for this, but drivers with a mentality such as yours are the problem. I think people who don't tip for delivery are the cheapest and despicable people. But I would NEVER touch anyone's food or sample it, regardless of what they did or didn't do.

This driver has no integrity, and even if he were tipped or paid more, he'd still do this. Having integrity means doing the right thing, even when no one is looking. In this case, the camera was looking but this idiot didn't realize that. He is just a fat slob with no decency. I'm glad he got busted!


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'll get red arrows for this, but drivers with a mentality such as yours are the problem. I think people who don't tip for delivery are the cheapest and despicable people. But I would NEVER touch anyone's food or sample it, regardless of what they did or didn't do.
> 
> This driver has no integrity, and even if he were tipped or paid more, he'd still do this. Having integrity means doing the right thing, even when no one is looking. In this case, the camera was looking but this idiot didn't realize that. He is just a fat slob with no decency. I'm glad he got busted!


sorry if im not getting paid theyre not customers & it would be my food to do with as I please since i paid for it with 10-20 minites time, 1-4$ gas & , maintenance/depreciation, & risking of my life.

uber doesn't cover the costs & these poor cheap folks know what they doing when they dont tip(using an app to steal from a stranger & get subsidized products or services)

if im the problem oh well instead of being cowards & stealing from immigrants, seniors, math flunkies, & desperate thru an app they should try to reach in an adults pocke face to face & steal from them to see what happens.

like i said never did eats never would anything less than $10 is an insult to me & i wouldn't mess with someone's food so i dont do eats, 25 years ago i had plenty of delivery jobs never once messed with food, knew other drivers who did, but the store did keep a no tip list which only meant for me they were last delivery regardless of how close tbey were so if i went out the door with 4 orders it just took long lol others were worse, i didn't care cuz 9/10 people tipped & for the ones who didnt it seemed like someone else that night would make up for it with a 10-20 spot

but if i get $2 they're going to get $2 worth of service the rest is just degrading the service till no one wants to use it anymore

oh well like i said they not customers they're theives so if some guy dunks his nuts in their salsa they got what they paid for

they cant afford the service priced from the 70s they cant afford it

& i want everyone behind these apps in prison and as much bad pub as possible so the more drivers that do this fine by me


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I would never use UberEats or doordash or whatever for food delivery.
I am okay with local pizza delivery people though.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> One look at his gut and I knew he wasn't someone I'd trust with my food, drink, or luggage.


exactly what i saw. 

I never dig sip dip, I got no tip.and sometime thumb down hit. 
Some people deserves that literally.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

he prolly did by mistake, or cuz doordash doesnt pay good also they steal tips
https://abc7.com/food/doordash-driver-sips-milkshake-before-delivery/5224274/


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Uh, what?


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Uh, what?


haha just updated the post lol


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

OH, OK, yea, that's gross AF


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I saw on the news this am that a guy wearing a Doordash t-shirt robbed a home. 

I’m so happy Doordash is getting all this negative media attention since they’ve stolen from drivers. Hope customers realize how shady Doordash is.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I. Don't. Believe. This.

How long before it turns out that the DD driver was a friend of the customer and this is a scam?

I'd wonder if that's why DD isn't responding yet.

Maybe they're looking for them to make it criminal by asking for more than an apology?

BTW, You have to know that's a Ring type bell when you hit it.

I have a Ring, unless I have reason to believe something happened, I don't just review my footage Willy Nilly.

Likewise, I don't review my dashcam footage unless I have reason. I just download it to my external drives every couple of nights.

This whole thing stinks of a scam.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I saw on the news this am that a guy wearing a Doordash t-shirt robbed a home.


Apparently he was going on information given to him by a friend who drives for Uber/Lyft. Since DD steals tips he must rely on supplemental tips like these from your friendly rideshare driver. We always know when a house will be empty after a nice going out to dinner trip or family airport vacation run. Easy pickings!

Dunno why he could not invest in a mask (at least some cheap pantyhose) or take the time to remove his cool swag. Does DD deliever to prisons?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why you they deliver a drink like that with a straw already inside? Also when I worked in a restaurant we would put the straw in the soda but rip off most of the paper on it and just leave the top part on. and it looks like that was all that was ordered. Are people really paying that much money to get a shake? How spoiled and careless are people with their money?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Dirty underwear in ubereats delivery






Ubereats driver eating customer's chips


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Personally, I would never use food delivery service. Much less a 3rd party delivery service.

America invented the drive thru window, now people indulge in food delivery.
We used to take the time to go some place, sit down and eat.

Well, good (or not so good) for us, who like to make a buck on the side driving deliveries.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'll get red arrows for this, but drivers with a mentality such as yours are the problem. I think people who don't tip for delivery are the cheapest and despicable people. But I would NEVER touch anyone's food or sample it, regardless of what they did or didn't do.
> 
> This driver has no integrity, and even if he were tipped or paid more, he'd still do this. Having integrity means doing the right thing, even when no one is looking. In this case, the camera was looking but this idiot didn't realize that. He is just a fat slob with no decency. I'm glad he got busted!


It's not right to mess w people food if they don't tip . With uber eats and no tips you can make 6 to 7hr,for that pay rate,your gonna get some sketchy people .

They just need to give the driver more of the delivery fee,than the tip would just be a nice bonus . You can get a job delivering pizza and get 5hr,most people tip .

Uber already gets 30 percent of the price of the meal,at least give the driver half of the fee. I also think maybe they need to change the las,with gig jobs you got make at least min wage .

I


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> It's not right to mess w people food if they don't tip


It's not right to mess with people's food for any reason.

Yes, we deserve to be paid more.


----------

